
ScrumBlocker – Unleash Your Team [Feedback] - tomeglenn
http://get.scrumblocker.com
======
tomeglenn
Hey all,

I'm currently in the process of developing a service that will visualize all
of your project blockers on a single dashboard, visible by all team members
and that will also broadcast those blockers instantly to all team members, and
likewise let them all know when the blocker has been resolved.

The idea sparked from becoming increasingly frustrated with tickets being
blocked for various reasons and while those tickets were all visible in our
project management tools, not all team members were regularly checking the
board or noticing that things were blocked. It becomes increasingly difficult
when various people are not working at the same location.

I'm looking for some feedback on the idea. Is this something you've struggled
with in your team? How did you solve it? Would a tool like this be useful?

Cheers, Tom

~~~
brudgers
It's hard to provide feedback on something that hasn't been built. My initial
response to the idea is that a tool that moves the problem to 'meat space' is
less ideal than one that automates fixing it and probably not as good as
concepts like continuous integration where the person who 'broke the build'
knows shortly after committing.

To put it another way, layering a tool on top of a middling process is less
desirable than fixing it. Anyway, hope there's a prototype soon.

Good luck.

